# Kodak Brownie 2A



## nreed_94 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, 
Could somebody take a look at the photos of my Kodak Brownie 2A and determine roughly what year it is?  The Brownie 2A had different models and variations.  I think this is one of the earlier models just based on the looks of the latches, but I want a second opinion. The camera has a cardboard body, with what looks like a wooden panel on the inside back cover. I don't have this camera with me right now, so all I have are the photos posted below.  Any date range estimate would be great!  Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like a No. 3 Brownie ... without the trigger guard.

Ah, I am not right ... yours is thinner, so it would be a No. 2


----------



## nreed_94 (Jan 21, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Looks like a No. 3 Brownie ... without the trigger guard.
> 
> Ah, I am not right ... yours is thinner, so it would be a No. 2




It is a No. 2A.  The leather handle on top actually says 2A on it.  I'm just not sure what model it is.  I believe there were three models.  I know that the later C model had a metal body, making this either A or B. The 2A was produced from 1907-1924, and over the years it went through some changes, mainly to the latches and shutter release.  Some of the features on this camera might be able to determine it's age.  I don't know enough about the differences to know which one it is.  I think it is an A model, but I'm still not sure.


----------

